# Cascade Blonde



## Kevman (29/5/12)

Saw this beer at the bottle shop the other night and thought I'd try it out.

It states Cascade Blonde - Original Wheat beer

I tried it out of the stubbie (how most people will probably drink it) and out of a glass to see if that was different. Also drank the beer in the glass slowly to see if there was any difference as it warmed up.

Notes from the bottle: "Citrus notes and a delicate bitterness combine in a classic wheat beer" It may have wheat in it but it doesn't seem to have the banana or cloves taste so maybe they aren't using a wheat beer yeast. I couldn't detect any citrus notes really in the beer.

"Late hopping gives aromas of citrus fruits and ensures a crisp clean palate" No detectable aromas but did finish dry like how wheat beers seem to me.

Its most likely a blonde rather than a true wheat beer. Tastes similar to the Cascade Pale Ale initially.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/5/12)

Kevman said:


> Saw this beer at the bottle shop the other night and thought I'd try it out.
> 
> It states Cascade Blonde - Original Wheat beer
> 
> ...



Cascade Blond is an "American Wheat" rather than a hefeweizen or witbier. Its not meant to, nor does it have the phenolic or ester profiles of those sorts of beer.

I find that like a lot of beers from big brewers, the characteristics it does have are pretty subtle - on a good day with a fresh well stored bottle, it absolutely has the advertised citrus notes and crispness, but like other wheat beers, IMO it suffers from age more than average beers... it doesn't taste stale or anything, it just loses a whack of its character and becomes just another light yellow beer.

In good shape, its really a quite nice (world beer cup winning) american wheat, but finding one in really good shape is the trick.


----------



## Bribie G (29/5/12)

My always-on-tap is an American Wheat beer that I model on Murray's Whale Ale. 

Citrussy (Cascade) and brewed on American ale yeasts such as US-05. I can't stand German style wheaties, to me they taste like pink trough lollies and sometimes - oh horror - like blue trough lollies. 

I'm onto my third sack of BB Wheat malt ( I use 50/50 barley malt and wheat malt). My first schooner of Whale Ale last year in Newcastle was probably the biggest eye opener in my beer career B)


----------



## Kevman (30/5/12)

I can see my mistake now.

I guess I read the word Original as meaning European due to the fact that the Europeans have been making wheat beers a lot longer than the Americans  

Well its given me some food for thought for one of my next brews.


----------

